# Does anyone stay on all year round??



## mdoyle (Jul 21, 2005)

I have been on a Sust only course for some time now and i'm thinking of just carrying this one on, but was wondering what the effects may be?

Anyone who has experience with stopping on for a loooong time then please let me know your experiences.

regards

md


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not clued up in this area - but im pretty sure staying on anything for an excessive period of time is harfmul.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

time on = time off

;-)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Some guys do stay on for a year or more.

Bad news imo.:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

surely that cant be good for you. i know time on= time off, but didnt think you could stretch to a year on then a year off. lol.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Nobody's going to say it's a good idea. It increases your risk of associated problems not to mention your natural production.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

when you think aout it its stupid too as you would loose all gains easily in this time. lots of little cycles seems to be the better newer approach. this allows; more controlable sides, better health, shorter times off and possibly gains that will stay around till next cycle


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

im not saying do or dont

but there are a lotta big dudes, top amatures, pro's too...that never come off


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

this question of could cause a lot of debate, i know that there are many people that stay on all year round, there prob are a few on this board that do but many will not own up to the fact as they like to make out they dont use much gear or stay on too long etc prob because they think it makes themselves sound better. The old story of someone saying i look this good and only do two 8 week courses a year etc.

and if someone runs long acting tests for 6-8 weeks then stops for 4 weeks and starts again do you class this as constant use or not as long acting esters will cause you to still have elevated test levels weeks after you discontinue them.

I personally use for several weeks anything between 5 and 10 weeks and then have 4-5 weeks of sometimes 6 weeks.

I have done it this way for almost the past 4 years now and haven't suffered from any side effects apart from a bit of acne.

You may also debate wether or not its better to do heavy high dosed cycles for 8-10 weeks then have the same time off or do low dosed cycles and stay on almost constant.

I dont think there are any known studies that can stat which is better as these sort of studies dont get carried out and if anaccurate study was to be carried out the person using the steroids would have to be monitered 24/7 to ensure they are doing what they say they are and this study would have to be done over a long period of time. Therefor its not practical. So i dont think anyone can stat for sure what is best and what could happen but only sumise as to what may happen.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

everything in moderation is best IMO, eat the odd pizza youll be ok eat them everymeal youll get fat. same thoughts with aas really use them all the time it may come back and bite you where it hurts?

alot of big names ie pro's have had majour health problems too remember, some have been lucky but not all


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jjb1 said:


> alot of big names ie pro's have had majour health problems too remember, some have been lucky but not all


True - although IMO much of that is because they are walking around carrying a hell of a lot of excess mass... which is neither good for the heart or other organs.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

very good point there big, how good can be carrying around 20 plus stone be on your heart, internal organs, skeletal bones etc, going to cause a prob sooner or later i would think.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> alot of big names ie pro's have had majour health problems too remember,


bit the majority are ok



jjb1 said:


> some have been lucky but not all


i see what your saying, but thats like saying smoking may cause heart desease and/or cancer

the thing is, if something is going to go wrong with the body...it may/may not happen with or without constant use of steriods

i wont advise one way, or the other

if we are talking recovery however...then time on = time off seems to be the best way forward

but is it the fastest, best way to grow???

its a risk some are prepared to take

its also a risk some are taking without realising it

because to recover fully....we need to take months and months off

pct + a few weeks clean will never do it

the kev levrone, shaun ray thing sticks in my mind

constantly on for 8 months of the year....off gear/gym/wholesome food for the rest of the year

this works for more than a few people i know

i feel that cycles with a small clean period cant be classed as recovery...so why not stay on for a good period of time...then have a decent break afterwards...you will shrink...but it comes back with interest!!

so a year on???? why not...just take a good 6 months off after

there are so many ways round it

but as i said above....nothing makes progress like staying on

but as jjb says...what if????

roulette anyone? LOL


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

jimmy, very true in what you have said especially about the shaun ray, levrone way.

I have seen this with one of my training partners at the mo, we used to train together and did so for about 3 years solid, in all this time he was on off gear. He then brought a pub had a kid etc and didn't train for bnearly a year at all and went from 15 stone to about 13 stone, didn't train bearly eat etc. He started trainnig with me 6 months ago, trained clean for 3-4 months and now has been back on gear for 2-3 months, in this time now back training with me his bodyweight is at a all time high of 16 1/2 stone and he is stronger than every before and hitting pb's in all the big lifts.

This all after 1 year of training and now just 6 months back to training.

Seems to have worked very well for him, just makes you think how respndant your receptor sites are after a long period of time of gear and also how the body and its nervous system after a year of rest and no training must be so rested and recovered after having trained for years prior is ready to make big gains in a short period of time. Almost like when you first start training again.

Food for thought i think!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

IMO it depends on your goals and your attitude to risk

Completely agree that it takes a LOT longer than most people think to properly recover.

IMO 6-12 MONTHS+ off is properly required for all of your blood levels and HPTA to completely stabilise.

Taking regular time off is sensible, in terms of recovery, giving your body/CNS/joints a rest, letting any gyno go down, letting SOME of your blood levels get close to normal levels for a period of time etc etc. However, let's not kid ourselves and pretend that x weeks on, x weeks off is safe. There are risks with recreational use of steroids no matter how you use them.

The truth is, since there are no studies done on this, nobody really knows. All you can do, is read as much as possible and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## mdoyle (Jul 21, 2005)

my plan was to finish the end of august (this would mean 8 months on) and then start again in january (4 months rest), i have started HGH and will carry that thru until the start of the next cycle or maybe even stay on it!!

not to 'common' for cycles i know ,but it's what i'm feeling is right for me.

The question has bought out some interesting views non the less!


----------



## mdoyle (Jul 21, 2005)

lol, ok


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

How do you know it feels right to you if you haven't even done it yet?

I don't see anything wrong with 8 months for some people. Not many, but some. 4 months PCT is going to be overkill though.

Then to run a full PCT during course isn't a smart thing. HCG and some sort of estrogen blocker is fine during course, but full PCT?

I couldn't imagine taking HCG for 8 months during a cycle and then 4 months for PCT. Just isn't a good thing.

This a wide array of chemicals you're going to be putting into your body for a long period of time. Can be very traumatic on the system.

The cost is going to be astronomical since you should be buying everyting before hand. You don't want to be on 2 months of test and run out while you're still running tren. Missing one piece to the puzzle can be a huge mistake.


----------



## mdoyle (Jul 21, 2005)

> How do you know it feels right to you if you haven't even done it yet?


Maybe I didnt make that too clear, sorry, what i mean is i've been on now for 6 months (shot of sust every 4 days) and i dont feel the need to come off it so it feels right to stay on, BUT i know i could do with a break for long term health so what i'm saying is THATS my plan and THAT feels right for me.

The 4 months PCT is to be sure to have a good clear out, i know i could cut that by half but i'm in no hurry and here for the long haul, so why not.

btw youve read the HCG bit wrong, it says HGH


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't start the clock on my "time off" period until PCT is over.

I misread the first post on this page. I thought you said HCG not HGH.

I do like the sus being shot every 4 days.


----------



## mdoyle (Jul 21, 2005)

> The cost is going to be astronomical since you should be buying everyting before hand.


I'm in love with Nile Sust and it's cheap as chips, i'm off to egypt again on Monday in fact!   as for nolva etc, i have more than you can shake a stick at!



> You don't want to be on 2 months of test and run out while you're still running tren


I'm not running Tren?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

mdoyle said:


> I'm not running Tren?


That was an example. You didn't say what you were or weren't planning on taking for the next cycle. If you're planning on taking only test I see less of a problem with an 8 month cycle.


----------



## mdoyle (Jul 21, 2005)

ahh i see.

Yes it will Only be sust for me from now on, suits me good.

unless anyone chips in with a reason as to why i SHOULD change for the next cycle?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if i was going stay on that long ide want as less jabs as possible so 1 or 2enan every 7 days may be better but only for that reason.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont think its worth the risk unless you are a competitive athlete TBH.

When I stop competing I certainly wont be running the type of courses and duration that I do now.

Pscarb can give you better advice on recovery from long cycles than anyone I know as he's actually done this himself while trying for a baby last year. I think it took him 6 months to recover fully from a year cycle.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a great thread.

First of all I would not run one type of gear all year round. Reason being that for better gains one should rotate gear IMO.

I have not done a full year on cycle yet but I see no real problems in it provided the individual doing it takes as much precautions as possible.

I think the internet has been a great thing for knowledge but it has also created some de-facto standards and the time on = time off rule is but one example.

Years ago there was a hardcore gym in my hometown where most members were juicing, and most were on gear year round. They had no internet for advice and information, all they had was each others experience and knowledge. And I can tell you there were many, many big guys emerged from that place and most are alive and well today and no worse for thier efforts.

I am not saying year round use is OK or advisable, but likewise, I would not say taking AAS at all is OK or advisable. Each individual makes thier own choice.

Oh and BTW there was little if any PCT being done back then (In that gym) and I can honestly say I only ever heard of one person getting gyno. Infact when I talk about PCT to some of the old members they look at me like I am crazy. But thats another story................


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

interesting thread.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

good post delhi


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mdoyle said:


> Maybe I didnt make that too clear, sorry, what i mean is i've been on now for 6 months (shot of sust every 4 days) and i dont feel the need to come off it so it feels right to stay on, BUT i know i could do with a break for long term health so what i'm saying is THATS my plan and THAT feels right for me.
> 
> The 4 months PCT is to be sure to have a good clear out, i know i could cut that by half but i'm in no hurry and here for the long haul, so why not.
> 
> btw youve read the HCG bit wrong, it says HGH


Not sure how you know you dont feel a need to come off. I feel 21 again when on juice. Lifts get easier and easier each day, joints dont ache and pumps are awesome. And if you taking precautions so your nutts dont dissapear how do you know you dont need to come off?

I could drink for days.. wake up with a hangover, have a few and I feel great... but I dont cause I know it's bad for me...?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As Tom has pointed out i did a 15month cycle back in 2004 mainly because i had a goal of qualifying for the Universe so i though at the time it was worth it, in those 15months i competed 4 times and did achieve my goals and looking back probably pushed my physique through to the next level all was great until it came to coming off and trying for a baby......

I had my bloods done 4 weeks after my last shot and the Test levels where 3.3 and the FSH reading where unreadable......(this is bad) all in all it took me 8months to get my levels back into the normal range (recovery of the HPTA) and then a further 3 months to get my wife pregnant.....

I myself will never do another course that long because i know how it effected me and believe me the 11months off the gear did not make me feel good in any way.....i have learnt my lesson and will not do long cycles like these again the course is great but its the recovery that is the b1tch and after a long cycle like the one being mentioned on this thread you have to stay off until your blood levels are back in the normal range this might take 2months but it might take 8months.....

I will say though that no one in my opinion should comment on the positive or negative sides of this type of cycle unless you do it yourself......


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

in your 11 months off did you use any other meds pscarb?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used GH/IGF but no steroids at all....


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

was there a great difference in your physique and strength whilst you were of steroids and just using igf and gh?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

is there a chance that you could not recover at all?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> bit the majority are ok
> 
> i see what your saying, but thats like saying smoking may cause heart desease and/or cancer
> 
> ...


Too true and my mentality.

You speak wise words Jimmy.

Once I get my head around the fact that I am small, weak and fat, I'm fine but after 5 months off going back on is like nothing on earth....You literally can see yourself growing daily.

I stay on for around 25-30 weeks total in any given year due to my contest schedule, then the rest of the time is off.

Even then it would take a good 18-24 months to get everything back to normal. Coming off for 8 weeks is fine to give the liver, kidneys etc a break but the endocrine system will take months and months.

Dont kid yourself that you've recovered, cos you will be talking sh1te.

J


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

supercell said:


> Once I get my head around the fact that I am small, weak and fat, I'm fine but after 5 months off going back on is like nothing on earth....You literally can see yourself growing daily.


BINGO!!

every person i know has done this has EXACTLY the same experiences, inc myself

going back on again is like the first cycle you ever did...the gains are enormous

when the body gets used to a drug...it eventually needs more....in the same way...the longer the 'lay off' any drug used, the better it works when administration is resumed

a good example is alcohol

go out drinking loads and you get a tollerance

stop drinking for a few months and you get smashed on a few shandys

so long cycles (4 months plus) can/may require higher doses at the end of the cycle in comparrison to the beginning....but after a long lay off one can gain like a weed in the rain, with a relatively low/moderate dose...and then some!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will atest to this as this is what happened to me when i took 11months off....


----------



## BOZWELL (Jun 22, 2007)

dose anyone bridge between cycles with a hrt dose of of test?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you use any test between cycles then you do not come off HRT doses work for HRT patients not Young bodybuilders as the dose will still effect the HPTA....bridging is a word that was thought up by those who did not want to come off steroids...


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

pscarb - just out of interest whats your base line testostrone levels natrualy?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the last time i had my bloods carried out the test was 25.6 that was after 10 weeks off cycle, i have not had them done again yet still to close to my last course.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> bridging is a word that was thought up by those who did not want to come off steroids...


very true


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wonder if the gains from a year of 8 months on 4 months off would equal that of a year of short courses.

I might have to try the first method to see.


----------



## BOZWELL (Jun 22, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I wonder if the gains from a year of 8 months on 4 months off would equal that of a year of short courses.
> 
> I might have to try the first method to see.


as long as you switch compounds I dont see why not ,I belive that longer cycles give youre body chance to get hold of the gains youve made


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Any more views on long cycles


----------

